# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Kampin bussit lopullisille reiteilleen

## RSS

Kampin bussilinjojen reitit muuttuvat maanantaina 3.11. etelän suuntaan ajettaessa. Katutyöt alueella on saatu siihen vaiheeseen, että bussit pääsevät siirtymään omille, pysyville reiteilleen. Fredrikinkatu avataan bussiliikenteelle molemmissa ajosuunnissa.

Kaikki bussilinjat Runeberginkadulta Kamppiin ajavat reittiä Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu  Fredrikinkatu, ja pysäkit 1306 Kauppakorkeakoulut ja 1220 Kamppi(M) poistuvat niiden käytöstä.

Linjat *14*, *14B*, *39*, *39A*, *41*, *45*, *47*, *70T* ja seutulinja *205* käyttävät Arkadiankadulla pysäkkiä 0204 Kauppakorkeakoulut (yhteinen raitiovaunujen kanssa).

Fredrikinkadulla metroaseman kohdalla ne käyttävät uutta pysäkkiä Kamppi(M). Linjoille 70T ja 205 se on päätepysäkki. Näiden linjojen lähtöpysäkki Kampissa tulee Fredrikinkadulle Tennispalatsin viereen.

Linjojen 41 ja 47 lähtöpysäkki tulee Kampintorille Malminrinne 6:n kohdalle. Linjat käyttävät Fredrikinkadulla Kampin metroaseman pysäkkiä.




Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## aki

Verkkohesari uutisoi kampin uusia liikennejärjestelyjä  tänään "kampin liikenne ruuhkautui pahoin" nyt kun kaikki bussit ajvat kamppiin fredrikinkatua ja käyvät kääntymässä kampintorin laidalla niin samanlaisessa motissa ollaan kuin ennenkin, runeberginkadun päässä oleva liikenneympyrä ei yksinkertaisesti vedä valtaisaa auto ja bussimäärää, siinä bussit sitten seisovat fredrikinkadulla odottaen pääsyä kääntymään kampintorilla. Eli ei ollut apua tästä muutoksesta, entäs vuodenvaihteessa kun tähän soppaan sekoitetaan vielä raitiovaunut niin tuskin kovin moni haluaa ratikalla kamppiin tulla. Ainoa keino millä joukkoliikenne kampissa saataisiin toimimaan edes jotenkin olisi muuttaa runeberginkatu välillä pohj.rautatiekatu-malminrinne sekä malminrinne ja ruoholahdenkatu joukkoliikennekaduiksi, valitettavasti näin radikaaliin tempaukseen ei taida päättäjillä olla halukkuutta vaan annetaan bussimatkustajien kärsiä ruuhkista koska pyhään yksityisautoiluun ei haluta puuttua, mielenkiinnolla odotan HKL:n seuraavaa siirtoa.

----------

